# East side of Cleveland



## plowboss (Oct 29, 2002)

Looking for a couple good subs, East suburbs of Cleveland, (Mayfield, Beachwood area). Good pay, nice large, well lit (usually empty) lots.
No nonsense contractor who has many long time customers. All commercial.
Gary 216-389-8928


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I may be interested. I may have one or two trucks available. 2002 f250. and a 94 1 ton 4x4 dump, I am located in Chesterland


----------



## plowboss (Oct 29, 2002)

OK thanks...Let me know asap a I am actively looking to fill a couple spots of guys who worked with me for a long time who have moved out of state. PS: all of my guys have been with me for many years, some as long as 30 years. Most about 15 years so far.


----------

